# Harwich departing 11.45pm Sunday in July. Questions



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We will be having a long drive from South Wales and will be biting at the bit to get going on Sunday at end of July but have loads of time to kill. We will probably leave mid afternoon and arrive tea time/early evening or even earlier.

Will they let us into the port early or should we park away from Port?

What time do they usually let you go onboard?

Is there any pleasant place to park up for a couple of hours near Harwich?

Any tips for this crossing as we will arrive 7.45am Monday. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

chrisgog said:


> Will they let us into the port early or should we park away from Port?


You can park in the queue no probelms, not sure how early they will allow this but we were there about 2000hrs and there were several in front of us.



> What time do they usually let you go onboard?


Check in starts at 2030hrs and they say boarding starts around 2100hrs but we didn't get on until about 2200hrs.



> Is there any pleasant place to park up for a couple of hours near Harwich?


We found a chipshop in Harwich itself, then parked up near Harwich harbour seafront to eat them around teatime, sorry can't remember exactly where.
There is also a large Morrisons superstore on the A120 near the docks, you could kill some time there, it shuts at 2000hrs if I remember correctly.



> Any tips for this crossing as we will arrive 7.45am Monday.


The ships have recently been refurbished, we were very impressed with our crossing compared to P&O Hull/Zeebrugge.
Take a travel kettle if you can and a euro plug adaptor for a brew in your cabin :wink:

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Me again  

Just checked my notes..

I don't know how good fuel prices are in the Netherlands at the moment but the closest fuel staion is a Q8 about 1km from the port on the N211(E25) Dirk Van Den Burgweg. Not the cheapest fuel available at the time, a few cents above the cheapest but might come in handy for you.

Coords - N51.98742 E4.13207

Pete


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks PJ
Great response. Just what I wanted. Hanging around on a Sunday night needs to be well planned. Will take our time travelling and looks like it will not be such a long night now then.
Thanks Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Should you wish to park up for a couple of hours or so, this is the best place. Plenty of parking room in:
> Harbour Crescent <

> or here <

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Chris

We did this crossing last year. As Peejay said, there's a Morrison's right next to the port. We stocked up on food, and had some tea there in the car park. I think we arrived in the queue just after 7pm.

The crossing is great. We'll do it again.

Have a great trip  

Gerald


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I do this trip quite regularly in the car and echo the above. I always fill up at the Q8 station which is on the road out and the only station - you can't miss it!

Morrisons just might be closed on a sunday evening.......

The ferry is OK unless you have a bunch of drunk Dutch holidaymakers on board. Once I had to call security as they were trying to break down my cabin door after I complained about the (extreme) noise. They discreetly moved me to another cabin well away. Food is average. Watch the drink though - the Dutch police often like to put up a breathalyser/document check station at the passport control.............

Hope that helps


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I have had the experts replying and very grateful. We know where to park and what time to arrive. Unfortunately Morrisons will be shut Sunday night but no problem. First time we have done this crossing but we are off for 5 weeks so heading into Germany this time. Can't wait. 3 weeks to go
Thanks again all
Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Harwich is the Operational HQ of Trinity House. Look out for Light vessels in the river and Buoys on the shore also a connection with Samuel Pepys (one time Master of TH)


----------

